# Quick! Is it safe to eat...



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

pepperoni pizza that was left out on the counter all night (in the box). Dh wants to know.


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd eat it.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes. It's so full of preservatives, it will be fine.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

If it is just pepperoni, I would....but if it had other meats and veggies on it, I may not......but thats just me.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I've done it before.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
Yes. It's so full of preservatives, it will be fine.

















:


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I'd eat it too. But I have a stomach of steel. Everyone I have known since college eats pizza off the counter the next day


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

uh no bacteria!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd eat it. I'd probably eat if it had been out for 2 days!







: I also have a stomach of steel though.
A


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I eat leftover pizza at room temperature all the time...not pepperoni, though - I don't like it. DH does it, too - so does ds1. We've never had any problems from it.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I eat leftover pizza (that's been left out) frequently, unless it's the middle of summer or I'm pregnant.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

I always microwave it...figure it kills all the germs.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My XH used to do this all the time (minus the pepperoni part)- and he was a health inspector at the time! His excuse was the low moisture content of pizza made for slow bacterial growth.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My excuse is that fake food can't go off like real food would.

Ever unearth a 3 year old McD's french fry from your car?


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)

honestly, until i met DP, i never knew people put leftover pizza in the fridge.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I actually PREFER my pizza to sit on the counter overnight, as opposed to being refrigerated.

I've eaten pizza that's sat for a few days.

But, like a few posters, I have a stomach of steel.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

OF course!!


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
My excuse is that fake food can't go off like real food would.

Ever unearth a 3 year old McD's french fry from your car?

This is pretty cool, an 18 year old McD's burger.

And by cool, I mean repulsive.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My family always does. I would if I ate meat.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
pepperoni pizza that was left out on the counter all night (in the box). Dh wants to know.









yummy


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Ugh, no.

I can never believe the answers to these questions.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
I actually PREFER my pizza to sit on the counter overnight, as opposed to being refrigerated.

I've eaten pizza that's sat for a few days.

But, like a few posters, I have a stomach of steel.

Me too! When DP puts it in the fridge I'm like awwww, now it isn't gonna taste as good tomorrow!


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
This is pretty cool, an 18 year old McD's burger.

And by cool, I mean repulsive.


Ewww!


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

It took me years to break my dh of that habit. The worst was going into the house he lived in and all the pizza boxes from the night before would still be on the table and the guys would offer it up all generous like. Um, no thanks. Now I've made him so paranoid that he asks me before he eats almost anything.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

If he won't eat it you can send it to me...


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangebird* 
Me too! When DP puts it in the fridge I'm like awwww, now it isn't gonna taste as good tomorrow!

Exactly!!! It just tastes SO much better when it sits out for a night... mmmm. If it's refrigerated, forget it. It just doesn't hold any appeal for me!

This thread is seriously making me hungry now!


----------



## LifeIZBeautiful (Jan 28, 2007)

If it weren't, half my college friends would be dead, I'm sure!


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't, but my 2yo ate two-days-out-on-the-counter pizza while I was passed out on the couch this morning, recovering from being up much of the night from his congested snoring. Thus far, he is fine.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd eat it!







: But I actually prefer cold leftover pizza straight out of the fridge, not sure why.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, my Ds has done it half a bajillion times and so far so good.









I don't know that I would eat pizza that sat out all night though. Microwave the crap out of it maybe? LOL


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Dh does, but then he eats almost anything that has been out over night. Leftover sloppy joe mix? No problem. His argument is he has taken serve safe classes and knows when it is and isn't safe.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **daciaperfect** 
honestly, until i met DP, i never knew people put leftover pizza in the fridge.

Same here! In college we didn't have a fridge so we'd regularly eat leftover pizza over the next few days. Never made anyone sick that I heard of.


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I've done it many times. I'm still alive.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Okay, he ate it (and I had a piece, too, sans pepperoni). If we get sick, you all are coming to take care of us.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seren* 
Dh does, but then he eats almost anything that has been out over night. Leftover sloppy joe mix? No problem. His argument is he has taken serve safe classes and knows when it is and isn't safe.

I'm not a big fan of sloppy joes, but I'd eat the mix if it had been left out overnight...also chili, spaghetti sauce...probably a bunch of other stuff, too. I just can't think what at the moment. Actually, I have trouble thinking of anything I wouldn't eat after it had been left out overnight, provided it didn't look or smell funky.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I'm not a big fan of sloppy joes, but I'd eat the mix if it had been left out overnight...also chili, spaghetti sauce...probably a bunch of other stuff, too. I just can't think what at the moment. Actually, I have trouble thinking of anything I wouldn't eat after it had been left out overnight, provided it didn't look or smell funky.

Spaghetti sauce with venison let to sit overnight tastes FANTASTIC.

I'll usually eat just about anything (besides eggs and yogurt) left to sit out. Never been sick.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

omg! gross ya'll!

its pork!

my dh does, one time i caught him feeding it to my children and i freaked out on him.









I had no idea so many ppl did this!

nak.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd eat it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
I'll usually eat just about anything (besides eggs and yogurt) left to sit out. Never been sick.

Ditto. I just can't think what all I've left out overnight...tons of stuff, I'm sure. I'm pretty bad about remembering to refrigerate the leftovers.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

You mean people REFRIGERATE lo pizza?? We always leave pizza out, and eat it the next day, noone has ever gotten sick.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I would NEVER do this, but I am a weird freak that hates leftover pizza.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

Gross! I don't have a germ phobia, but I absolutely can't eat any food that "might" be bad. I'm one of those that keeps track of how long food (especially mayo based) has sat out at a potluck, picnic, etc. Do you guys eat food that has sat out uncovered all night also? What about bugs? Ewww!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

You can eat foccacia bread that has pepperoni that was sitting on the counter so why not pizza?


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Umm... no, that is gross. Dh would have eaten it though.


----------



## gabella06 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm cracking up. I've never known one man to put pizza in the fridge overnight. None in my brother's fraternity. None in my college boyfriend's fraternity. No boyfriend ever. My DH thinks I ruin the pizza if I stick it in the fridge overnight (although, he'll still eat it!).

Me on the other hand, I don't eat leftover pizza. At all. Rips my stomach apart.

I'm impressed that your DH asked you if it's OK!


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabella06* 
I'm cracking up. I've never known one man to put pizza in the fridge overnight. None in my brother's fraternity. None in my college boyfriend's fraternity. No boyfriend ever. My DH thinks I ruin the pizza if I stick it in the fridge overnight (although, he'll still eat it!).

Me on the other hand, I don't eat leftover pizza. At all. Rips my stomach apart.

I'm impressed that your DH asked you if it's OK!

Well, I don't think he's eaten pepperoni pizza since maybe 1992, so that was what was throwing him.







Regular old cheese pizza, no problem.

Of course, it's cured meat (right?), so theoretically it should be fine for days.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm surprised some folks wouldn't eat it! I leave things out all the time... pizza for 24 hours no worries, also veggie chili for up to 24 hours, lentil dahl, eggs for up to 2 days without worrying (and I think they can go longer). I even leave my milk out all afternoon sometimes and then drink it.

Never died of anything yet.


----------



## stratcan (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seren* 
Dh does, but then he eats almost anything that has been out over night. Leftover sloppy joe mix? No problem. His argument is he has taken serve safe classes and knows when it is and isn't safe.

Well, I just came online to see if it would be safe to eat sloppy joe mix that I accidently left out last night and I came across this site. Should I or shouldn't I? I think I am going to take the chance. I hate wasting food.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I already posted in this thread once, but I know that it is possible to leave a pot of bean soup outdoors for a whole week in August, heating daily to eat, and suffer no ill effects, even when pregnant.







: Of course, most of the ingredients in the soup came out of a can and were loaded with preservatives... It simply refused to go bad. I am now officially frightened of food that won't grow mold or spoil or alter in some way when left out in the summer. But the soup was really tasty... I even served it to my husband and a friend at the end of the week, and they liked it. (They requested it, knowing about its sordid past)


----------

